# Luxim's tiny but very powerful plasma lightbulb



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow. Can't wait for someone to set-up a tank with couple of these. Very impressive. :heh:
6,000k



> Silicon Valley's Luxim has developed a lightbulb the size of a Tic Tac that gives off as much light as a streetlight. CNET News.com's Michael Kanellos talks to the company about its technology and its plans to expand into various markets.


http://www.news.com/1606-2_3-6234653.html?tag=nefd.also


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh man! Im speechless.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Pretty amazing... So how do you get less light? You certainly can't make it much smaller!


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

amazing... i just hope its cheap.

but it probably wont be.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Not going to be cheap thats for sure. I just had a High powered LED bike light made with state of the art LED's for $600. Id imagine those guys will be twice that.


----------



## reefcrawler (Dec 31, 2007)

orlando said:


> Not going to be cheap thats for sure. I just had a High powered LED bike light made with state of the art LED's for $600. Id imagine those guys will be twice that.


Yap, Interesting Tech, let's see how the prcie turns out :mrgreen:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Will be cool to just mount a grain of rice on the ceiling, all the way up, over the tank and light the whole room and give the tank some almost natural sunlight, no fixtures on legs, no hanging (though, I like the look of a well hung [no pun intended] light fixture), no excess heat, it will be cool.

I only hope it can produce the MH shimmer effect.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

250 watts
144 lumens per watt
That is better than led and t5ho and its tiny.

*drool*

Its smaller than a HQI bulb so its certainly gonna produce the shimmer.

BTW, these are the highest lumen/watt leds I've seen
http://news.thomasnet.com/companystory/488110


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow, just saw the clip. Technology rules


Will patiently wait for when they come out with different Kelvin bulbs


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow thats crazy amazing what technology can achieve these days


----------



## brewce (Dec 12, 2007)

Must have this light... What is the puck made of? So much light so little heat. I bet I could see my plants grow by the inch hourly...

Brewce


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

It's amazing what they can do these days. Wait until these come up with a higher Kelvin, I believe these will overtake the freshwater planted/reef market. Just imagine 2-3 of these in a canopy over a large tank. No heat, high intensity, small, lightweight. Say good bye to MH's as being the leader, now its just a matter of time. :whoo:


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

omg! that is awesome!! thats as close to sunlight as we can get. Thats excatly what i need!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I keep remembering "cold fusion". Maybe after a few more years of development I will get interested in these super bulbs too.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I remember an excited discussion a year or two ago about a light that worked by microwaving some substance---sulfur, I think. It could light a whole stadium, but the disadvantage was that it could not be made small enough not to light a whole stadium. This rice-grain plasma light looks more promising for aquaria. It would also make a great headlight for cars and even my bicycle!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very cool but i highly doubt you'll find these available to put over your tank anytime soon


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

We just need to figure out how it works then DIY one. I know where to find some rice.:heh:


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Here ya go, now just contain that energy into a rice shaped bulb. :heh:
:flame:


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

lmao DIY plasma bulb. That would be awesome.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

here is a good vid with a cool comparison to see how bright it really is comparing a 250 to 400 watt bulb http://news.zdnet.com/2422-13568_22-192842.html


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> Here ya go, now just contain that energy into a rice shaped bulb. :heh:
> :flame:


very interesting stuff


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I just made a call and an email to Luxim. I will pass along the information as it becomes available to me.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

> I just made a call and an email to Luxim. I will pass along the information as it becomes available to me.


Sweet Donald, way to be pro-active.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

And, I just emailed Ceravision, which is another company that sells the same thing. It appears that Ceravision may be more useful, as they are advertising near "ready-made" bulbs for normal fixtures. We'll see..........!!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> And, I just emailed Ceravision, which is another company that sells the same thing. It appears that Ceravision may be more useful, as they are advertising near "ready-made" bulbs for normal fixtures. We'll see..........!!


Way to be on top of it Don- A+ for effort hehe


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Now, if only they don't cost $1000 per bulb.....

Thanks guys! It got ME excited enough to call! If they are relatively affordable, then I think I will use them to light my big tank....they do have 6500K and 8000K, as advertised on their websites. So, that's a big "plus" for us hobbyists, huh?!

Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, whats the site?


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Very impressive....but I think we'll have to wait for a couple of years to get it in an affordable price


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Jeff: I think that it is just Ceravision.com


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Are there any trade-offs?

What's the life of the bulb, does it get dimmer with time (lumen maintenance) and does it scale down into lower wattages. (You get better lumens per watt with higher wattage bulbs for virtually all technologies.)

Of course, the more options for us the better.

I wonder for smaller applications that LED lighting is still more efficient?


----------

